# Ravel Morrison (Lazio)



## yohann (15 Luglio 2015)

Il criminale 

Centrocampista, 22 anni, Inglese
Testa molto, molto calda ma un talento pazzesco altro 2 gol oggi (1 su punizione) nel amichevole vinta della Lazio oggi dove ha fatto il regista.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Luglio 2015)

Può far divertire, in tutti i sensi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Luglio 2015)

Se fa due gol in fila cominciano a chamarlo 'Gazza'


----------



## yohann (15 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se fa due gol in fila cominciano a chamarlo 'Gazza'



Infatti avevo letto che aveva dei problemi con l'alcool ...


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Luglio 2015)

Se riuscisse a mettere la testa a posto , la Lazio avrebbe fatto un grandissimo colpo, ma è un incognita


----------



## Dexter (15 Luglio 2015)

La Lazio è piena di giovini potenzialmente molto forti...Ai vari Keita, De Vrij, Felipe Anderson, Onazi e Cataldi hanno aggiunto Ravel, Hoedt e Patric. In giro leggo che hanno quasi chiuso per Milinkovic (che non conosco) ma che pagheranno parecchio ed è un '95, e sono anche su Kishna dell'Ajax suo coetaneo. Insomma avranno più di metà rosa composta da giocatori nati dopo il 1992. In tutto ciò, si sono sbarazzati di un sacco di cessi che erano a libro paga, tipo Pereirinha, Sculli, Ledesma, Cavanda, Novaretti, Mauri.....Una vera rivoluzione, e quest'anno giocano la Champions. Vediamo. Si parla tanto di Sabatini a Roma, ma a me pare che Tare stia facendo meglio se rapportiamo il budget delle due squadre.


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Luglio 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> La Lazio è piena di giovini potenzialmente molto forti...Ai vari Keita, De Vrij, Felipe Anderson, Onazi e Cataldi hanno aggiunto Ravel, Hoedt e Patric. In giro leggo che hanno quasi chiuso per Milinkovic (che non conosco) ma che pagheranno parecchio ed è un '95, e sono anche su Kishna dell'Ajax suo coetaneo. Insomma avranno più di metà rosa composta da giocatori nati dopo il 1992. In tutto ciò, si sono sbarazzati di un sacco di cessi che erano a libro paga, tipo Pereirinha, Sculli, Ledesma, Cavanda, Novaretti, Mauri.....Una vera rivoluzione, e quest'anno giocano la Champions. Vediamo. Si parla tanto di Sabatini a Roma, ma a me pare che Tare stia facendo meglio se rapportiamo il budget delle due squadre.



Tare è molto bravo, però c è da dire che è la lazio dal 2014 in poi ha iniziato a spendere un po di più di prima , e poi lì non c è la pressione che c è alla roma , e quindi i giocatori sono più tranquilli.


----------



## yohann (15 Luglio 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> La Lazio è piena di giovini potenzialmente molto forti...Ai vari Keita, De Vrij, Felipe Anderson, Onazi e Cataldi hanno aggiunto Ravel, Hoedt e Patric. In giro leggo che hanno quasi chiuso per Milinkovic (che non conosco) ma che pagheranno parecchio ed è un '95, e sono anche su Kishna dell'Ajax suo coetaneo. Insomma avranno più di metà rosa composta da giocatori nati dopo il 1992. In tutto ciò, si sono sbarazzati di un sacco di cessi che erano a libro paga, tipo Pereirinha, Sculli, Ledesma, Cavanda, Novaretti, Mauri.....Una vera rivoluzione, e quest'anno giocano la Champions. Vediamo. Si parla tanto di Sabatini a Roma, ma a me pare che Tare stia facendo meglio se rapportiamo il budget delle due squadre.



Come dici te la Lazio silenziosa bel campionato, hanno preso degli ottimi calciatori, quel Kishna ne parlano molto bene una nuova politica dei giovani fortissimi e la squadra gioca bene...


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Luglio 2015)

Ps. Comunque a me Onazi e Patric non dicono nulla, gli altri assolutamente d accordo


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Luglio 2015)

Questo è completamente pazzo,ma il talento c'è.
E quoto [MENTION=102]Dexter[/MENTION],il progetto Lazio è molto interessante.


----------



## Renegade (16 Luglio 2015)

A essere bravo è bravo. Più che nella gestione della palla ha anche tanta visione e capacità di smistarla. Vedremo cosa accadrà riguardo queste famigerate voci di testa calda. Se uno è forte può permetterselo. Se invece uno è scarso come Balotelli, allora è tutto sprecato.


----------

